# Surrogate Advice, what happens at the hospital?



## surrogate013 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello this is very premature as i don't know if i'm actually pregnant yet. I am a TS or trying to be and i am a bit concerned about what may happen at the hospital. IP's will obviously want to be in a different room to spend time as a family ASAP and DH will most likely be at home looking after DS who we want to keep things as normal for as possible. I was wondering if any surrogates can share their hospital experiences as i am a bit worried about being all on my todd at a rather emotional time (selfish as anything i know!!) but any advice would be a HUGE help.
Thanks xxxxx


----------



## Christinafalc (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi, i am also just starting my surrogacy journey and am not matched with IPs yet, but i have thought about this aswell! I am lucky i will have my husband and daughter amd other family that will come and visit and i think that will be the key! Have as much support around you, if you want to chat email me personal email removed, Please use the PM system Goodluck


----------



## jabbie1129 (Jul 15, 2013)

Have you thought about a home birth? I am a ts too and going to try for a home birth so that both IP's and DH can be there when I need them. Hopefully it will be more relaxed. Just an option x


----------



## Janey waney (Sep 3, 2013)

The thing with hospitals is u must let them them know its a surrogate arrangement. Put everything in ur birth plan wat u want to happen even write a letter to the head midwife letting her know the situation and usually they will put u in a different room . As for support iv always had a friend with me to be my birth partner so that have support as well it's very important to have that as its a very emotional time after the birth. Pm of u want to know anything else Hun.


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

This is something we are campaigning to get improved. We find that most hospitals are pretty good, but there is a definite lack of clarity about what they should be doing, and we would like to see a consistent policy which manages this emotional time sensitively and appropriately for everyone.
There is some more information about our campaign on this here: http://www.brilliantbeginnings.co.uk/campaigning/special-deliveries
If any of you can help (with examples of good or bad practice) do get in touch.
Natalie


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

NatGamble said:


> This is something we are campaigning to get improved. We find that most hospitals are pretty good, but there is a definite lack of clarity about what they should be doing, and we would like to see a consistent policy which manages this emotional time sensitively and appropriately for everyone.
> There is some more information about our campaign on this here: http://www.brilliantbeginnings.co.uk/campaigning/special-deliveries
> If any of you can help (with examples of good or bad practice) do get in touch.
> Natalie


Whats this site?


----------



## surrogate013 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks so much for the advice  I was pretty young having my son so know how insensitive some of the midwives can be and as it was only four years ago i reckon some of the same ones will still be working there  xx


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Katie888

It's a new site (and agency) which has just been launched by the team at Natalie Gamble Associates. Brilliant Beginnings is non-profit making, and we will be running an agency service (and giving advice to IPs doing surrogacy in the UK and abroad) and campaigning to get things improved both at a legal level and with practice on the ground. Do check out the website or give us a call if you want to know more.

www.brilliantbeginnings.co.uk

Natalie


----------

